# 11/2/20 Back to my roots...bream fishing !



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The speckled trout haven't really moved in yet ,so rather than go and try to force it....I decided to go bream fishing yesterday afternoon. I'm glad that I did because they were hungry ! I fished until I ran out of bait. I only kept 16 , but I easily had the limit...but I only wanted enough for a good fry. I probably should have kept the ones that I was throwing back instead of the ones that I kept. The smaller to medium sized bream taste so much better ...but they don't look near as pretty in the pictures. Lol !























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice haul.
~JOE~


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job Russ.
Ive never been able to catch bream consistently.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Russ you are a very consistent fisherman. Glad you had a good day.


----------



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

That's SOME dinner!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Nothing better than that right there!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Love catching those on a Long Tom popper and fly rod.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Well done and going eats there.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are some stud bluegills. Fine mess of fine eats.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Gotta agree that the small ones headed, gutted, scaled and fried are awesome! The tails are natures tater chips. Those are some nice ones.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody ! Since these were so big I scaled and filleted them. I fried them up with some jalapeno hushpuppies and French fries tonight. Awesome ! It was a little different eating boneless bream....didn't even need a spare plate for bones. Lol !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

You have got perdido figured out!!! That is a tough river to fish!!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

How deep were they ? Live bait ? Beetle spins ? Inquiring minds want to know !!


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Great job Russ!
John


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

lsucole said:


> How deep were they ? Live bait ? Beetle spins ? Inquiring minds want to know !!


I was using wigglers in about 4' - 5' of water. I was fishing with an ultra light rod with 4 lb. test. I didn't use any weight, I would just let the worm free fall to the bottom. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

